# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Një aplikacion i ri për lexuesit e revistave dhe për gazetarët/revistat

## Rrjeti

S`kam njohuri që kjo temë përket këtu apo diku tjetër, por supozoj që mund të shkruaj edhe këtu dhe është puna e administartorit ku do e ve temën në fjalë.
Desha t`ju informoj që tani është krijuar një aplikacion i ri fenomenal që mund të përdoret si nga lexuesit e rëndomt poashtu edhe nga ana e gazetarëve respektivisht revistave shqiptare qoftë nga Shqipëria, Kosova, Fyromi apo revistat që botohen jashtë trojeve tona në gjuhën shqipe.
Cdo revistë në gjuhën shqipe mund të botohet në këtë aplikacion në formë dixhitale dhe përmes aplikacionit mund të shpërndahet në tërë rruzullin.Përveç gazetave me Readly aplikacionin mund të botohen edhe librat nga krijuesit tanë në formë dixhitale... Aplikacioni i quajtur Readly përdoret përmes celularëve android, tablet paisjeve si dhe sistemit operativ Windows 8.1. Abonimi për lexuesit është mujor dhe kushton diku rreth 10 euro apo kundërvlerë në dollar amerikan.Pagesa bëhet përmes internetit me Visa/Mastercard.
Në Readly aplikacionin tani për tani mund të lexohen rreth 530 revista të plota(i njejt me edicionin që del nëpër kiosqe)

Shtetet(tani për tani):
SHBA-165 revista
Britania e Madhe-146 revista
Suedia-180 revista
India-33 revista në gjuhën angleze
Pakistani-6 revista mujore në gjuhën angleze

Aplikacioni mund të përdoret falas pa pagesë 14 ditë me të gjitha funksionet.

Regjistrohu dhe më pas shkarko për testim aplikacionin nga kjo adresë:
http://www.readly.com
https://readly.com/
https://gb.readly.com/
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d....readly.client

----------


## Elian70

error 500
internal server error..... :i ngrysur:

----------


## Rrjeti

Kërko përmes google ose google app store ....

----------


## Rrjeti

Aplikacioni për shkarkim mund të gjindet edhe në google app store si dhe në Windows app store. Deri më tani aplikacioni Readly është shkarkuar rreth 500.000 herë.Burimi i të dhënave Google app store.

----------

